# LOR Lightning Sequence



## Giga32129 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hello all. I am looking for a LOR Lightning sequence. I have tried a few times and it just doesn't make the cut. Anyone have a copy of the sequence they could share? 

Much Thankx
Giga
[email protected]


----------



## Ski0204 (Aug 14, 2012)

There are several sequences here: http://www.tauntonstales.com/sequences2012.htm or here:http://www.mediafire.com/file/ktsylopl56n587o/Halloween+Show.zip



Or go to the LOR forum and post a request:
http://forums.lightorama.com/forum/19-sequence-sharing/


----------

